# "School's Out Party"



## subzero (22. April 2004)

Hallöchen, )

Stellt euch vor Ihr dürft nen Flyer (DIN A3 und Postkartenformat) erstellen für alle Schulen im Umkreis Borbeck!

Es kommen so relativ funkyge und rockige Bands und es ist halt eine Party für ca. 15.000 Schüler.
Wie würdet ihr das ganze angehn? Also auch stilistisch, auf jeden Fall "grunge" mäßig oder eher doch was futuristisches?

Wollte nur mal son bischen inspiration suchen )
Bin wie immer für alles offen 

Bye, Danke!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. April 2004)

Hi,

Also mit dem Grunge und Modern hast Du schon Recht, wenn man sich die Bandauswahl so anschaut (Es kommen so relativ funkyge und rockige Bands). Von daher würde ich den Flyer in poppigen Farben (türkis, pink...) mit Grungestyle gestalten. Also Grungebrushes in Pink sozusagen... Schaut bestimmt gut aus und ist durch die Farbgebung Pink - Weiss auf jeden Fall ein Eyecatcher.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## hoschi (22. April 2004)

Einen futuristischen Stil würde ich nehmen, wenn Trance & Techno die Party dominieren. Ist bei Dir ja nicht der Fall, hier sinds ca. 15000 Schüler, die mächtig abrocken wollen - und das (so wie ich z. b. die ABI-Feten und Schools Out Parties in meinem Umfeld kenne) bis zum erbrechen!

Eindeutig "grunge", also. Bringt auch die Lautstärke und den Kopfschmerz, der zu erwarten ist am besten rüber. Das ist meine Meinung.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

Also als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, hab ich mich gleich gewundert. Ich lebe ja im 1Live Sektor - Wes Münsterland (bei Borken und Ahaus - ja da wo die Castor Dinger hinsollen - aber in Vreden) und hier im Kreis (Borken) tourt ne Mobildisco rum. Die heisst "Confusion" Vor jeden Ferien machen die in einer Disco (bei uns V1) ne Party, nun aber zum Thema,

na die heisst auch "Schools Out Party". Ich gucke mal, ob ich davon noch ein Plakat finde...


mmh, finde kein Poster mehr davon. Aber es war halt wegen dem Schools out so aufgemacht:

Warnschild: Drin stadt gross, SCHOOLS OUT - dann war da so ein schulgebäude, da waren so bretter vor - dann aber alles in Rot Weiss gehlaten, wohl wegen der KOsten - dann halt das Konfusion Logo - fertig!

Hoffe, konnte die Etwas helfen! (auch wenn die Geschichte Länger als die HIlfe war ;()


----------



## chrisbergr (22. April 2004)

MH .. Diese "Schildsache" finde ich eine gute Idee.. Das würde ich mit etwas 'grunge' versehen. Also z.B. ein altes, dreckiges, verrostetes, kaputtes "Caution" oder ähnliches Schild, wo irgendwie die Daten der Party eingearbeitet sind. Das ganze liegt dann so auf nem Hintergrund, welcher schön mit Grunge-Brushes 'verziert' wurde.

ACID


----------



## Fabian (23. April 2004)

"Punkige" (schoenes Wort) Flyer find ich immer am besten. Ich hoffe, wir duerfen das Ergebnis sehen


----------



## subzero (23. April 2004)

Das sind schon ganz gute Hilfen, das mit din Pinken Brushes gefällt mir jetzt persönlich am besten, mit dem zeigen - das kann sich hinziehen, da es noch einige Zeit dauern wird bis ich die Daten bekommen, d.h. welche Daten da überhaupt drauf sollen )


----------

